# climber/arborist wanted



## climber1966 (Feb 14, 2004)

Northern Colorado Tree & grounds is in need of an experienced climber. Must have own gear and VALID DRIVERS LICENSE. I just picked up a huge contract with over 1500 full size trees of varying types. Wage depends on experience, training and current certifications. NO NEWBIES PLEASE!!!!! contact me via e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 4, 2004)

hi i just picked up a large contract aswell god im having trouble finding good climbers..best of luck


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 8, 2004)

What part of Colorado are you in? I am in Colorado Springs and am a sub contract climber for a tree service out of Springs, but we have mostly been working in the south Denver area.

Kenn


----------



## rborist1 (Mar 8, 2004)

:Eye:


----------

